# Tran Cat or Haynie Cat



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

I have test rode both the 200 SVT Tran Cat and the Haynie 21 CAT and from a performance and fishability standpoint I believe I would be satisfied with either boat. The reputation of both Chris Marine and Tran Sport Boats is outstanding so that is a wash.

Here is my dilema. The price of the Tran Cat hull alone is $5000.00 more than the Haynie. (This does not include the additional $1300.00 price increase for the 2010 model Tran Cat).

Does the Tran Cat provide $5000.00 greater value when compared with the Haynie?

Are there any other considerations I am missing that affect the value of the hulls?


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

If you want a Haynie you better go to the boat shows coming up i am going to be making some smoking deals i will be in the houston and corpus christi shows hope to se you there


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Leaky Waders said:


> Does the Tran Cat provide $5000.00 greater value when compared with the Haynie?
> 
> Are there any other considerations I am missing that affect the value of the hulls?


IMHO...you get what you pay for.

Tran= 100% glass

Haynie= Wood in the construction. decks, flooring,..etc.

The 100% glass constructed boat will give you many more maint. free yrs than the wood constructed boat. Pay now or pay later. LOL


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

THE WOOD USED IN HAYNIE'S IS CALLED BOAT PANEL AND IT HAS A 99 YEAR WARRANTY AGIANST ROT.. I WOULD NOT WORRY ABOUT THAT. YOU WONT HAVE IT THAT LONG. LOL BUY WHAT YOU WANT, BUT YOU DEFINITLY WILL NOT BE DISAPIONTED WITH THE HAYNIE.


----------



## Justinp21 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have had both and would recommend the Haynie. The Haynie just rides better and seems to have the a little extra quality built into it. The additional weight in the Haynie from the wood will ride better in chop. Also, the marine board is a natural fiber and will flex as needed in a boat. All glass boats can get stress cracks in the deck. Do your research on all glass boats, many of them tend to have quality problems if they are not built correctly. By no way am I making a bad statement about Tran Boats, I have a 22' Transport now and it is one of the best all around boats that I have ever had.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> IMHO...you get what you pay for.
> 
> Tran= 100% glass
> 
> ...


I will kindly dissagree on the wood subject, there are some very OLD haynies that have been repowered many times and are still kicking fine with zero rot.. I have also seen consoles get bounced loose on tran boats. I can see the hesitation people have with the wood thing as we have had a boat with wood before..But there is a huge difference in plywood and boat panel.

Both are awesome rigs... But if I could not own a K2marine product it would be a Haynie. There is no better service than what you will get at Chris's Marine.


----------



## haynie cat 21 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good things about tran, but have never personally dealt with him. I have dealt with Chris and plan to for a long time. great boat and excellent service.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> IMHO...you get what you pay for.
> 
> Tran= 100% glass
> 
> ...


All I know is I have a 2000 model Haynie with ZERO problems.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Justinp21 not sure if you have been in the SVT cat tran makes now. That boat is very very smooth and fast. I took it out for a test run and I was very impressed with it. The bay was very choppy and I ran across it going 50 mph didnt get wet. It was a very smooth ride. Then again I have never been on the Haynie Cat so I can't speak about them but the SVT is a sweet boat. Little different then the other cats that trans make. It was built off of the babycat design just in a high side 20ft model.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Two great boats,tuff question.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Nothing against Tran Sport but I wouldn't be able to pass up the following:

1. Top notch quality of a Haynie
2. Unbeatable, first class service from Chris and his guys
3. Mercury Optimax Power
4. $5000.00 in your pocket buys a lot of goodies


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Bottom Finder said:


> Nothing against Tran Sport but I wouldn't be able to pass up the following:
> 
> 1. Top notch quality of a Haynie
> 2. Unbeatable, first class service from Chris and his guys
> ...


1. Quality is so close I could not put one in front of the other
2. The service you get from Donnie, Frank, TV and all the guys in the back is first class. You would be hard pressed to find better. In my case Tran took my trade and gave me a fair price. When I told Brian what Tran offered he laughed and said they didn't want the trade and if I wanted that much I need to sell it myself. That made my decision right there.
3. Tran has Merc.
4. When I got mine there was not 5000.00 difference
5. I think Tran's aluminum looks better and cleaner, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tran boats restored my old Shallow Sport to brand new condition.I can't say enough about Donny and the crew.Super nice folks.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Bottom Finder said:


> Nothing against Tran Sport but I wouldn't be able to pass up the following:
> 
> 1. Top notch quality of a Haynie
> 2. Unbeatable, first class service from Chris and his guys
> ...


In no way am I knocking Chris/Haynie, he has great boats and great customer service, but is there really a $5000.00 difference in price? Tran's boats come with a lot of standard equipment is that possibly where some of this difference is?


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

cobrayakker said:


> The service you get from Donnie, Frank, TV and all the guys in the back is first class. You would be hard pressed to find better.


I'll second that


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Ive looked at both and there is a bit of a price difference. I think both are very well built boats. I do think looks wise the haynie is a bit nicer or "more polished up." I have seen some sweet Trans boats but they need to shy away from the 1970's gel coat colors in my opinion......which to there defense they have. I guess its all on what the customer wants. 

I havent pulled the trigger on a boat yet but I will say Haynie has some of the best prices hands down and just dealing with them in the shopping process was a delite and what they are willing to do for you in the build process (install other equipment at no charge) is impressive too.....!!!


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

What hp did the Trans Cat have on it? I ran one with a 175 Suzuki 4 four stroke on it and it ran about 40 mph. The ride was awsome with the 20mph wind blowing in our faces. It will run pretty shallow too. I want to ride in a Haynie also but have not set up a time with Chris's Marine to do so. I have talked to them by phone and they seem to be very helpfull and i've heard they have great service as well. That is a hard one to choose.



RAT DADDY said:


> Justinp21 not sure if you have been in the SVT cat tran makes now. That boat is very very smooth and fast. I took it out for a test run and I was very impressed with it. The bay was very choppy and I ran across it going 50 mph didnt get wet. It was a very smooth ride. Then again I have never been on the Haynie Cat so I can't speak about them but the SVT is a sweet boat. Little different then the other cats that trans make. It was built off of the babycat design just in a high side 20ft model.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

have dealt with both, own a tran now and would in the future. just my two cents.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*SVT Tran Cat*

Tran has a video on their website showing their new SVT doing a hair under 50mph with a 4 stroke Yamaha 150 in slight chop conditions.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH MAX HP ON SVT?*



Bigdsduty said:


> Tran has a video on their website showing their new SVT doing a hair under 50mph with a 4 stroke Yamaha 150 in slight chop conditions.


 WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH THE MAX HP ON THE SVT? I WAS ON THERE WEBSITE A FEW WEEKS BACK AND IT SAID 225 WAS MAX NOW IT SHOWS 150 BUT I HAVE HEARD SEVERAL PEOPLE ON HERE SAY THEY HAVE ORDERED WITH 250'S ????? 150 DOSENT SEEM LIKE ENOUGH HP TO ME MAYBE IF YOUR JUST RUNNING AROUND WITH 1 PERSON AND HALF A TANK OF GAS I AM TALKING A FULL FISHING LOAD, GAS TANK FULL,LIVEWELL FULL OF WATER,COOLERS FULL OF ICE AND 2-3 GUYS IN BOAT WITH BOAT FULL OF FISHING GEAR


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

devildog2856 said:


> WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH THE MAX HP ON THE SVT? I WAS ON THERE WEBSITE A FEW WEEKS BACK AND IT SAID 225 WAS MAX NOW IT SHOWS 150 BUT I HAVE HEARD SEVERAL PEOPLE ON HERE SAY THEY HAVE ORDERED WITH 250'S ????? 150 DOSENT SEEM LIKE ENOUGH HP TO ME MAYBE IF YOUR JUST RUNNING AROUND WITH 1 PERSON AND HALF A TANK OF GAS I AM TALKING A FULL FISHING LOAD, GAS TANK FULL,LIVEWELL FULL OF WATER,COOLERS FULL OF ICE AND 2-3 GUYS IN BOAT WITH BOAT FULL OF FISHING GEAR


I believe Tran under rates his boats. Just like he shows Max HP on his 21' Tran Cat at 200hp and I have a 225hp and he has put 250hp's on them in the past. I think you'd be in the 43-45mph range at load with 150, but if you go with a 200 you would proabably be in the low 50's. Keep in mind that it also depends on what motor and prop you go with.


----------

